# عندي مشكلة في سنترال nortel وأرجو المساعدة



## الدديرة (8 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
أخواني الكرام الله يجزاكم خير بس عندي سنترال nortel وأرغب في أحد يساعدني على طريقة برمجة بعض الأشياء فيه ​ 
كان السنترال يبين رقم المتصل وفجأة صار ما يظهر ما أعرف وش السبب وكيف أصلحة ؟​ 
وأيضن جميع الأجهزة ما يمكن أدق منها صفر نهائي لا لجوال ولا لداخلي ما أبغا دولي بس جوال وداخلي يعني بس صفر واحد حتى الرئيسي ما يقبل فوش الحل وكيف أبرمجه ؟​ 
فأرجو من الي عندهم خبرة يساعدوني ويا ليت لويكون فيه توضيح الله يجزاكم خير .​


----------



## احمد سعود (9 فبراير 2010)

هل عندك خاصية التون tone
او ادخال خاصية اظهار الرقم عن طريق السنترال الرئيسى اتصل عليه


----------



## الدديرة (11 فبراير 2010)

حياك الله أخوي 

للأسف ما فهمت وش تقصد يا ليت لو توضح 

ويا ليت لو تقول لي كيف بعد أبرمجه عشان يفتح الصفر في كل الأجهزة 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samoo_140 (14 يوليو 2010)

لو معاك اليوزر والباسورد انا ممكن اساعدك ومستني ردك في اي وقت


----------

